# Nature's Variety dog food



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested in getting a free 3lb bag of raw medallions or a 4-5lb bag of Prairie or Instinct kibble, here's a link for you! 

http://www.naturesvariety.com/tryit/


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, forgot to thank you! I printed out my coupon and will be heading over to get some soon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the free grub!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo, thanks for the link for free dog food. Free is always a bonus!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My dogs like _nature's variety_...it's called sheep poop! Any chance they get to put their face under the fence. I think I need to feed them more than one time a week.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Howard! You could feed them every day and I bet they'd still go for that delicacy!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah...horses, goats the dogs love their poop. So much for grain free diets.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Yeah...horses, goats the dogs love their poop. So much for grain free diets.



LOL!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Horses and rabbits are hindgut fermenters, so the nutritious volatile fatty acids and other nutrients produced by the helpful bacteria in their cecum and large intestine just pass right on through. Cows (and small ruminants like sheep and goats) are foregut fermenters with their rumen, so they don't miss out on all the goodies like horses and rabbits do. This is why rabbits are cecotrophs, or who eat a particular type of their own fecal pellets. Kind of like reverse cud chewing for rumination. In my gastrointestinal physiology class, we talked about how dogs eating horse poop in particular was actually pretty common. My dogs (Zoso in particular) love ferret poop!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Horses and rabbits are hindgut fermenters, so the nutritious volatile fatty acids and other nutrients produced by the helpful bacteria in their cecum and large intestine just pass right on through. Cows (and small ruminants like sheep and goats) are foregut fermenters with their rumen, so they don't miss out on all the goodies like horses and rabbits do. This is why rabbits are cecotrophs, or who eat a particular type of their own fecal pellets. Kind of like reverse cud chewing for rumination. In my gastrointestinal physiology class, we talked about how dogs eating horse poop in particular was actually pretty common. My dogs (Zoso in particular) love ferret poop!


I can see an "orbit gum" commercial in the making..."Dirty mouth?? Clean it up with Orbit....(insert pearly white teeth shot)...Brilliant!"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Horses and rabbits are hindgut fermenters, so the nutritious volatile fatty acids and other nutrients produced by the helpful bacteria in their cecum and large intestine just pass right on through. Cows (and small ruminants like sheep and goats) are foregut fermenters with their rumen, so they don't miss out on all the goodies like horses and rabbits do. This is why rabbits are cecotrophs, or who eat a particular type of their own fecal pellets. Kind of like reverse cud chewing for rumination. In my gastrointestinal physiology class, we talked about how dogs eating horse poop in particular was actually pretty common. My dogs (Zoso in particular) love ferret poop!


So there's good poop ... and then there's even better poop? :lol:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So there's good poop ... and then there's even better poop? :lol:


LMAO, now that was funny Connie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

